# Cream Cheese Stuffed Mushrooms



## Filus59602 (Nov 11, 2002)

Cream Cheese Stuffed Mushrooms

2  pounds medium mushrooms
6 Tbsp. margarine
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese softened
1/2 cup (2 ounces) crumbled blue cheese
2  Tbsp. chopped onion

Remove mushroom stems; chop enough stems to measure 1/2 cup. Cook half mushroom
caps in 3 Tbsp. margarine over medium heat 5 minutes; drain. Repeat with
remaining mushroom caps and margarine. Combine cream cheese and blue cheese.
Mixing until well blended. Stir in chopped stems and onions; fill mushroom caps.
Place on cookie sheet; broil until golden brown.
Approx. 2 1/2 dozen


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

This simple creation has great capabilities!

Thanks,
Marion


----------



## MJ (Aug 30, 2006)

you are digging deep today, Marion. This is an old thread.

They do sound good though.


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

*Oh yeah.....*

My wife complains that "digging deep" is a fault of mine.  It will take months to explore all the nooks-n-crannies of this site.  I suspect, and coming to realize, there was some significant and useful information shared here, early on.  I have taken it upon myself to find it all!  Don't tell my wife....


----------



## pdswife (Aug 30, 2006)

We won't tell a soul...

if you'll post your favorite chicken recipe.

* (I'm not above a little black mail)


----------



## MarionW (Aug 30, 2006)

*Ok, ok....*

Marinade:

1/2 c. Olive Oil
1/2 c. Balsamic Vinegar (I've used other vinegars with success as well)
3 tblsp. Honey (Mollasses is good too)
2 cloves minced garlic
1 tsp. dried oregano (I also like basil)
1 tblsp. (or more) brown mustard
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. black pepper

Wisk marinade well, pouring over meat.  Allow to marinade several hours or over night.

Pour off the marinade and bring the marinade to boil, for a bit.  Grill the meat, basting with the marinade.

Please don't tell my wife.......... 

Enjoy,
Marion


----------



## cjs (Aug 31, 2006)

here's another 'stuffing' for mushrooms from around the same time...maybe a little earlier -

Saute up Jimmy Dean sausage with the minced stems from shrooms - then add cream cheese, few shakes of Tabasco, and a little Parmesan. Mix together and let cool; stuff the mushrooms. top with a 'curlicue' (sp?) of prosciutto and sprinkle with a little more parmesan.

Bake till heated thru and enjoy.


----------



## Sephora (Aug 31, 2006)

Since it's up here for those of us who are new, here's another TNT stuffed mushroom recipe. Fully in my own words. 

12 Stuffing Mushrooms 
1 Tbsp Garlic
¼ Cup Fresh Parmesan Cheese
1 brick Philadelphia Cream Cheese
4-5 Slices Dried Beef 
1 tsp Onion Powder
Worcestershire Sauce or Cayan Pepper (do not use both)

Remove stems and gills from mushrooms, chop up. Soften cream cheese in microwave for approximately 30 seconds. Saute garlic in 1 tbsp of butter, add to cream cheese. Chop dried beef. Add beef, parmesan, chopped stems, and gills to soften cream cheese. Add onion powder. Spice to taste with splash of Worcestershire or Cayan pepper. *Do not use both.* Fill mushrooms with cream cheese mixture. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes.


----------

